# Good Morning Toronto!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Drive home from work in the morning!

You got to love the traffic!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Man, I wondered why there was such a traffic jam. Some dude was taking pictures while driving


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Man, I wondered why there was such a traffic jam. Some dude was taking pictures while driving


ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

It will get worse once school starts.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> ROFLCOPTER!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

there we go. thanks vrb


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd post the roflbrothel but this is a pg website


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> I'd post the roflbrothel but this is a pg website


/me curious. Post it as a 'click here' link but with a clear warning of the content.

Bigfishy,

Got a camera mount in the car? Personally I like the helmet camera myself. Another reason why I like bikes in jam ups. It never fails in the 0730-09:00 and 15:00-19:00 times it is always jammed up. You can pass a car that won't end up passing you again for about 3-5 mins after you're about a mile or two distance away. I always feel like getting out the car in really bad in jam ups and waving down a bike rider on the highway and pay them to zip me pass the jam ups. Always see those riders making good time or movement in jam ups.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Man, I wondered why there was such a traffic jam. Some dude was taking pictures while driving


Well some people rigged up a camera mount with a remote switch deploy so as they're driving and thier camera having a wide lens and a remote switch then and keep driving while pressing a corded switch to depress the shutter to take pics without take thier hands off the driving wheel or worrying about taking thier eyes off the road.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Well some people rigged up a camera mount with a remote switch deploy so as they're driving and thier camera having a wide lens and a remote switch then and keep driving while pressing a corded switch to depress the shutter to take pics without take thier hands off the driving wheel or worrying about taking thier eyes off the road.


Yeaaaahhhhhhhh........... Not likely. More likely a dude snapping pics with his phone while he is bored.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> /me curious. Post it as a 'click here' link but with a clear warning of the content.


http://michael-shirley.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/roflbrothel.gif


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I like this one better:


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

ha nice 1


----------

